# doggie with nail injury



## sarahkim (Nov 25, 2006)

my doggie has what appears to be a torn pinky toenail. I don't see anything but a raw white nub at where the nail should be. It heals and scabs fow a few days but then when she runs and plays, it reopens and bleeds. This has been over 2 weeks now, and she has finished a week of antibiotics. I've been trying to clean with water & peroxide and now have it wrapped with neosporin. what should i do? Is this ok?


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Has she been to a vet?

I would probably keep it wrapped for awhile just to keep it safe and clean. This really should be looked at by a vet though if you haven't already. Sometimes they only tear off part of the nail and the rest needs to be taken off by the vet. They will usually bandage it at least for a few days, and then recheck it and maybe bandage it for another few days.


----------



## sarahkim (Nov 25, 2006)

yup,went to the vet right after we adopted her. he didn't seem too concerned, just looked a lil infected at the time and prescribed a week of keflex. no signs of infxn now, just reopens/bleeds with vigorous play. am i doing the right thing to wrap it and keep it clean? figured i would not rough house her too much in the next few days-week. thanks for replying!!!


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, I would keep it wrapped for awhile just to protect it. The wrap should not stay on any longer than 3 days, and must be changed immediately if it gets wet. When you remove the bandage in a few days, look closely at it for possible infection, and let it air out some before applying another bandage.

I'm not sure why it hasn't healed up yet, so a recheck exam with the vet might still be an idea. She may need to be on antibiotics longer too.

Good luck.


----------



## sarahkim (Nov 25, 2006)

will do! I was planning to keep it wrapped during day and air out at night...


----------



## Annabellelee3 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have had a similar problem with my dog except it was that her nail was digging into her foot and was bleeding so we just had to clip her nail and she was fine how about this i have an idea you could clip her by just getting a pair of scissors or pliers 
Good Luck.
Tell Me How You Go!!!


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Uuuummm, I wouldn't recommend that!?!


----------



## sarahkim (Nov 25, 2006)

ouch! sounds so painful! thanks, I think we'll try to work w/ what she's got.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

My collie x split one of his nails once, the vet had to cut it the rest of the way off but because she had to cut it so short, it took awhile to heal up. He had problems with it bleeding now and again for about 2 weeks or so (near as I can remember) but then it was good. Hope your pup heals up quick!


----------



## bugaboo2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: doggie with nail/paw injury*

My little 5 lbs dog got 2 of his toes caught in the drain while getting a bath. I could not get it out and finally had to get him still so he could work it out himself as I was afraid I may injure it further. It bled...there may be nail damage, but I'm trying to get him comfortable before truly looking closely. How can you tell if there's a broken bone?


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

*to bugaboo2:* you can tell if there are any broken bones by taking an "X-RAY" if you don't have an X-RAY machine in your house, i bet you could call your veterinarian and get an appointment. 

*to SarahKim: *i would _not_ recommend keeping the area bandaged. wounds can get very "soupy" under a bandage (especially feet). i would call your vet to get a phone consult since you were just in there for a visit. they may need to shorten the "stump" so that she doesn't keep traumatizing it. is she licking it? if so, you might need to get an e-collar as well.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Peroxide isn't used on wounds anymore, as it damages cells. Cleanse with soap and water (I use warm water and Dreft), and/or Betadine. Keep it dry and wrapped.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

sarahkim said:


> yup,went to the vet right after we adopted her. he didn't seem too concerned, just looked a lil infected at the time and prescribed a week of keflex. no signs of infxn now, just reopens/bleeds with vigorous play. am i doing the right thing to wrap it and keep it clean? figured i would not rough house her too much in the next few days-week. thanks for replying!!!


You are right, I would avoid rough housing. Reduced activity should help to keep it from reopening. Avoid the wrap, unless the vet told you to keep it bandaged. It will eventually grow out. My pug tore a nail, and it bleed off and on for a couple days, then got better. No antibiotics necessary for us (thank goodness!)


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Annabellelee3 said:


> i have an idea you could clip her by just getting a pair of scissors or *pliers *


I would not recommend this. 

I would get a recheck with your vet. There has to be a reason why this has not healed in two weeks.


----------

